# $40 sleepy eyes?



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

A bunch of the 240's at the drift show were using some $40 mod that let you manually pick the angle. Anyone know where to get this?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

oh my god. JUST SEARCH! this question was answered at least three times in the last month and it isn't $40. here follow the link to the search page: http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=201167
if the link doesn't work, click that little button in the upper right-hand coner that says "search this forum" and enter "sleepy eye". its not that hard, honestly.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Nevermind that just click here and it will take you to the sleepy eye mod thread. Next time search though cuz it was just down this page by a few threads.


Mods close this biotch up!


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Not that sleepy eye mod! Theres this $40 dollar mod, I asked a bunch of the 240 guys at the drift event, it lets you adjust the angle they come up at, they all said they paid $40 bucks for it. That mod lets the lights fall slowly, and you stop them when you flick a switch. This one you use a knob to adjust the angle the lights pop up at.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is the same thing only it cost $2.50 and the lights fall a little faster.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The only one on the market is a pivot headlight controller. I doubt they 'fall slowly' as the headlight control motors dont work that way. They are single speed stepper motors and unless they custom made some kind of square wave motor controller they are going to drop at the usual speed.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Naughty240 said:


> Not that sleepy eye mod! Theres this $40 dollar mod, I asked a bunch of the 240 guys at the drift event, it lets you adjust the angle they come up at, they all said they paid $40 bucks for it. That mod lets the lights fall slowly, and you stop them when you flick a switch. This one you use a knob to adjust the angle the lights pop up at.


dear Nooby240, either they did a HUGE group buy and got over 50% off the original price of 90$ or they are bs.ing you


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well why would u pay 40 bucks when u can pay 5 dollars for it? noob


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Screw you, just curious


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sleepy eyes = supereeeme de ghey


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

possibly, some one did make a square wave controller for the motors.... its not that difiicult, ive done it lots of times really simple i got some schematics if ya really want to make one, hell could even put a 555 timer on there and time it out for a drift coner..... lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i was thinking about making me own.. post more info odyssey


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah dude Ide love them, I dont want to do it that ghetto way. It would be awesome if you could email me them or just post them, [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

So what u saying a did them the ghetto way well check it out Noob, it also cost me 5 bucks to do it hahahahah

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60433

oh yeah its a JDM 180sx by the way cough cough :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> oh yeah its a JDM 180sx by the way cough cough :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


SHOWOFF!!! My way is the true ghetto way! disconnect the motors! Psh! 5 bucks... Thats like 2 happy meals! :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i just stole a switch from a friends house


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> So what u saying a did them the ghetto way well check it out Noob, it also cost me 5 bucks to do it hahahahah
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60433
> 
> oh yeah its a JDM 180sx by the way cough cough :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


When you flash your lights do they pop up to full then drop down again to the right height automatically? I think not.

Besides, this has been posted before (quite a few times) but just for conveniance...
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/ltruong/sleepyeyes.html


----------

